# Maltese Needing Rescue in South FL



## Missy&Maggie

Chrisman Maltese just posted this on facebook. I thought that I would pass it along with their permission on here, in case anyone can help. I wish that I could but we live in an apartment.

"Are there any Florida people here who are willing to come to the aid of some rescue Maltese? They are 13 in S. Florida - owner has stage 4 cancer. Animal rescue came yesterday to take them, but a couple volunteers from our Maltese club were there. Ages 5-11. PLEASE, if you can help, email Betty White at [email protected] This is urgent...time is of the essence....AC due to come back tomorrow!!!! [email protected]"


----------



## gopotsgo

OMG, how sad! If I lived anywhere close I would take one or two but I'm across the US. Please contact Mary at Northcentral Maltese Rescue and/or Edie of American Maltese Rescue, they may know someone who can help.


----------



## Missy&Maggie

Thanks Gigi. I passed those two names along to Betty as I'm not sure who she has already contacted.


----------



## Moxie'smom

I wish i could do something too. I hope someone can get them before the ACC comes back.


----------



## plenty pets 20

I hope they are able to get these dogs out. I was very fortunate to be able to get the 16 Maltese we got in the Oregon surrender placed in foster homes. We are all being overrun with dogs and the fosters are all working so hard to care for so many. PLEASE if you have room in your home and in your heart to just take one, let a rescue know you are willing to foster. 
The rescue organizations pay for all the medical and you only need to feed and care for the dog until a home is found. Please think about fostering, we sure need good loving homes to help.


----------



## Jayne

I just posted this on Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue.. and with our directors.. I hope this helps...


----------



## michellerobison

Wow, I wish I was down there,I'd take one for foster in a heartbeat...
We went through Al's youngest brother passing from cancer,it was hard on them,taking care of him,a teenager and pets...
Al says once we get moved to Florida,I have "Carte Blanche" to take in fosters.
right now,we ask the realtor not to tell prospective buyers we have 5 dogs. We keep everything clean and they have full run of the house since there's carpet in every room except the kitchen. Too much to keep after.
People never guess we have that many dogs,since I have allergies,we sweep,mop,dust and shampoo a lot.


----------



## Morkie4

Any updates on the rescues in South Florida????? Any information at all????


----------

